# Igf ! Lr3



## Noel56 (Jan 12, 2018)

so if your already taking ghrp-2/cjc no dac  twice a day.. morning and night... how do you incorporate IGF 1 LRS into this.... just take it at the same time as the gorp/cjc injection??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 12, 2018)

It doesn't matter because there isn't a research chem retailer with actual IGF on planet earth.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> It doesn't matter because there isn't a research chem retailer with actual IGF on planet earth.




how would you really know for sure?... so IGF is not real? or IGF is real ... and just not available to the public?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 12, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> how would you really know for sure?... so IGF is not real? or IGF is real ... and just not available to the public?



Haha yeah igf is real. But it's extremely hard to get and very ****ing expensive.  This shit they are selling isn't real. And peptides in general are quite weak and frankly a waste of money. They do very little if anything at all, cost a bunch of money, have ridiculous dosing schedules... 

You will never hear someone who is all jacked and shredded and vascular give credit to peps for the help.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haha yeah igf is real. But it's extremely hard to get and very ****ing expensive.  This shit they are selling isn't real. And peptides in general are quite weak and frankly a waste of money. They do very little if anything at all, cost a bunch of money, have ridiculous dosing schedules...
> 
> You will never hear someone who is all jacked and shredded and vascular give credit to peps for the help.




ok.. just trying to learn...... so how about Frag..... gorp-2 and CJC... are these real or is it the same as IGF 1.......


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 12, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> ok.. just trying to learn...... so how about Frag..... gorp-2 and CJC... are these real or is it the same as IGF 1.......



All shit.  Ask my wallet.  

Save you cash for real GH, if you can find that.  No pep is worth the money paid for it.  2010/2011 days peps were just ok, nothing great.  But if you could find real LR3, it would come from a medical lab, be $650+ a vial and you would need a script or a rogue doc to write you up for it.  

Pretty much impossible.  Move on bud


----------



## Spongy (Jan 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> All shit.  Ask my wallet.
> 
> Save you cash for real GH, if you can find that.  No pep is worth the money paid for it.  2010/2011 days peps were just ok, nothing great.  But if you could find real LR3, it would come from a medical lab, be $650+ a vial and you would need a script or a rogue doc to write you up for it.
> 
> Pretty much impossible.  Move on bud



I second this.  I was basically a pin cushion for blood tests and experimenting and saw no results until i stopped using peptides and started using real HGH


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance, you are so right.  When you have real IGF1 LR3 there is no guessing is it real.  You will know  Shortly. I don't understand why so many spend all that money on research labs. When I say all that money.  It's like they order and reorder as if they were going to see something new happening in the next order they place.  It's like dude this is it.  So crazy.




Haha yeah igf is real. But it's extremely hard to get and very ****ing expensive.  This shit they are selling isn't real. And peptides in general are quite weak and frankly a waste of money. They do very little if anything at all, cost a bunch of money, have ridiculous dosing schedules... 

You will never hear someone who is all jacked and shredded and vascular give credit to peps for the help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 12, 2018)

I hear Ya... I was NEVER implying that peptides can take the place of gear... And I appreciate all the feedback... I think some peptides are effective to a degree and I'm learning that you have to be in a fasted state for them to work better... if your lifting and eating 3400 calories day... no..peptides won't work..... but I'll find out soon enough.... I already got all the peptides from 3 different vendors... i'm taking pics everyday.. and we'll see... I'm going to leave IGF 1 Lr3 out of it as well

started

Jan 2 with TB 500  2 shots 2.5mg for the week 5mg total  247lbs  planning on weaning off next week b/c injury appears healed

Jan 6  GHRP 2  100mcg   CJC/no dac 100mcg    with CJC with Dac 1mg  most likely increase dose as the time goes on

Ill be adding melonatan  MT1 shortly.... I'm a redhead

as of today 241lbs


  So My march 1 well see.... no BS


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 12, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I second this.  I was basically a pin cushion for blood tests and experimenting and saw no results until i stopped using peptides and started using real HGH



dont spend another dollar man


----------



## Spongy (Jan 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> dont spend another dollar man



Oh for sure, haven't in a few years


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 12, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> I hear Ya... I was NEVER implying that peptides can take the place of gear... And I appreciate all the feedback... I think some peptides are effective to a degree and I'm learning that you have to be in a fasted state for them to work better... if your lifting and eating 3400 calories day... no..peptides won't work..... but I'll find out soon enough.... I already got all the peptides from 3 different vendors... i'm taking pics everyday.. and we'll see... I'm going to leave IGF 1 Lr3 out of it as well
> 
> started
> 
> ...


      edit... I forgot the frag .. taking 400mcg in morning before cardio


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> I hear Ya... I was NEVER implying that peptides can take the place of gear... And I appreciate all the feedback... I think some peptides are effective to a degree and I'm learning that you have to be in a fasted state for them to work better... if your lifting and eating 3400 calories day... no..peptides won't work..... but I'll find out soon enough.... I already got all the peptides from 3 different vendors... i'm taking pics everyday.. and we'll see... I'm going to leave IGF 1 Lr3 out of it as well
> 
> started
> 
> ...



Your experiment ending March 1 doesn't mean much. You won't be able to say these gains came from diet and lifting but these gains those were because of peps.

I mean read what you wrote

"Some... are effective to a degree"

So not all are fully effective? 

"Have to be in a fasted state to work"

If you can't eat then you are losing ground.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your experiment ending March 1 doesn't mean much. You won't be able to say these gains came from diet and lifting but these gains those were because of peps.
> 
> I mean read what you wrote
> 
> ...



theres a lot of different peptides ghrp 2/ghrp 6/ ipam etc.... i'm testing different combos and different vendors.... All I'm seeing is if the peptides are effective... will they assist me obtaining my goal quicker..do I gain little size etc. I'm talking about a recomp... maybe they're some older folks out there looking for a little boost.  Ive done this for 40 yrs... And I know my body.... now that I'm older Ive noticed that what use to work.. doesn't work any more... So if I can take some peptides and get to where I need to be in 2 months that would normally take me 6 months  then... it was worth it to me. what did I spend? 450 bucks total on these...big ****in deal..... using the b500 to heal my elbow from an acute injury was worth 10K to me..isn't tb 500 a peptide. whats ghrp 2 selling for? 16 dollars........ Not everyone can take gear... I have only 1 kidney....

lastly.. sorry I wasn't more clear on the fasting... you have to intermittent fast... I only eat 10am to 6pm... so the fasted state is in the morning... you can gain plenty of muscle IF


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> theres a lot of different peptides ghrp 2/ghrp 6/ ipam etc.... i'm testing different combos and different vendors.... All I'm seeing is if the peptides are effective... will they assist me obtaining my goal quicker..do I gain little size etc. I'm talking about a recomp... maybe they're some older folks out there looking for a little boost.  Ive done this for 40 yrs... And I know my body.... now that I'm older Ive noticed that what use to work.. doesn't work any more... So if I can take some peptides and get to where I need to be in 2 months that would normally take me 6 months  then... it was worth it to me. what did I spend? 450 bucks total on these...big ****in deal..... using the b500 to heal my elbow from an acute injury was worth 10K to me..isn't tb 500 a peptide. whats ghrp 2 selling for? 16 dollars........ Not everyone can take gear... I have only 1 kidney....
> 
> lastly.. sorry I wasn't more clear on the fasting... you have to intermittent fast... I only eat 10am to 6pm... so the fasted state is in the morning... you can gain plenty of muscle IF



Cool good luck. So in a couple months or years when you have caught up to us that have already done what you are doing years ago let us know. 

Makes no sense to me that you are here with people who are way more experienced on these things and want to just ignore what some have already told you. 

If throwing money at these scumbags is no big deal then ok


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

Since you have only one kidney you should be well aware that there is little difference in efficacy vs people with two kidneys. So long as the one kidney is healthy. There is no reason why you can't run testosterone.  

Sure, maybe stay away from tren and orals, but testosterone is SAFER AND MORE EFFECTIVE than any peptide. It's also way cheaper.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 14, 2018)

yeah... coming to realize that... thanks for your help...actually going to wrap up the peptide thing and readjust... just use TB 500.. and a little MT2.... Never thought I put on big Mass with these but yea.. got a little over zealous on these... If I started a TEST run.. would I use a short ester or long for the first go?


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> yeah... coming to realize that... thanks for your help...actually going to wrap up the peptide thing and readjust... just use TB 500.. *and a little MT2.... Never thought I put on big Mass with these but yea.*. got a little over zealous on these... If I started a TEST run.. would I use a short ester or long for the first go?



MT2 gets you yuuuge. 

Testc or e: 12-14 was at 500/wk. pin 2x/wk

you can run prop/short esters but you'll be pinning eod. I'd recommend c/e


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 14, 2018)

MT2 just puts a little color on my friend.......thats all..... I'm a Irishman.100%.. sheet white skin... so this will be a interesting ... never tanned in my life.. so my definition should come out a bit... just have to get my bf corrected be for a Test rum... definitely don't want a short ester only... thanks for your help!


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

MT2 works well, but not pasty Irish well. It'll give you a nice Trump-like orange glow. Enjoy.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 14, 2018)

Really Bro?


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cool good luck. So in a couple months or years when you have caught up to us that have already done what you are doing years ago let us know.
> 
> Makes no sense to me that you are here with people who are way more experienced on these things and want to just ignore what some have already told you.
> 
> If throwing money at these scumbags is no big deal then ok



I understand .. and i appreciate your time... didn't mean to disrespect the board.....


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> Really Bro?



Yes. Everyone knows Trump uses MT2 and that's why he is orange. Pin it and see.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 15, 2018)

Grow up man


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> Grow up man



Most adults understand blatant sarcasm.

you grow up:32 (10):


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 15, 2018)

:32 (18):.........................


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> theres a lot of different peptides ghrp 2/ghrp 6/ ipam etc.... i'm testing different combos and different vendors.... All I'm seeing is if the peptides are effective... will they assist me obtaining my goal quicker..do I gain little size etc. I'm talking about a recomp... maybe they're some older folks out there looking for a little boost.  Ive done this for 40 yrs... And I know my body.... now that I'm older Ive noticed that what use to work.. doesn't work any more... So if I can take some peptides and get to where I need to be in 2 months that would normally take me 6 months  then... it was worth it to me. what did I spend? 450 bucks total on these...big ****in deal..... using the b500 to heal my elbow from an acute injury was worth 10K to me..isn't tb 500 a peptide. whats ghrp 2 selling for? 16 dollars........ Not everyone can take gear... I have only 1 kidney....
> 
> lastly.. sorry I wasn't more clear on the fasting... you have to intermittent fast... I only eat 10am to 6pm... so the fasted state is in the morning... you can gain plenty of muscle IF





Bud, Bud, Buddy.....

Dont bother.  Like you, about 5yrs back i decided i would go against the grain and buy peps, sarms, and see gains despite what was said about them.  

All i did was enrich a tiny lil peptide company.  Nothing happened, NOTHING.  

Then i bought real GH from china.  Again, didn't see shit til i had about a 4iu, 2x ED dose & used slin with it.  Then i bought some US sero's...

Used those with slin.....

I didn't blow up by any means, used 5iu of slin pre n post w/ sero's.  As steady, slow gains.  It was mainly from the most perfect dieting i have ever followed.  

GHRP2/6, Ipam, CJC DAC, non, etc.  Just send your money to me and ill say you blew up.  Plz continue on if you must try to prove a point, but no one believes shit.  

Y.........?????

Cuz they all have been at this 20yrs, they have done lil dumb experiments with actual gear instead of BS that is all marketing hype.  

Trust me, i used to rep some pep/sarm spots 5+ yrs......................We were told to deny any post saying they are worthless.  But buy on, teach us plz.....we all newbs here.  


GR827


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 15, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Bud, Bud, Buddy.....
> 
> Dont bother.  Like you, about 5yrs back i decided i would go against the grain and buy peps, sarms, and see gains despite what was said about them.
> 
> ...



They there... I appreciate your feedback... I'm not trying to prove anything to anyone..... bottom line is.. that I had some injuries and they were not healing like they use to..... I'm old and I was looking for something to help recover....I started taking TB 500 and my injuries have appeared to recover... so I was excited... three weeks ago I couldn't even lift the bar off the rack... this morning I was benching 155 (20 reps) and I think I could have bumped it up a few more pounds... thats all I'm talking about.. recovery thru a peptide.... I didn't go to the anabolic page and start this .. I went to the peptide thread to talk peptides..... So I do apologize to the board if I inferred that peptides are in anyway better stronger more efficient then anabolics...... I do appreciate your advise.. Ive been here on this board for 4 days... I already bought the peptides before I joined the board.  So I have learned.... Ive put everything in perspective and at this point moving forward..... lately.. I never inferred I want to blow up on peptides... I'm currently 240.... cutting to 220 - 225 and filling in is my goal and intention.... I'm looking at maybe a test cycle but I have to get my injuries in order before I pursue that avenue.. Thanks for the post and your time!!


----------



## john210 (Jan 17, 2018)

Personally, I don't like Igf, you can take Mk and Ostarine together as a stack. Good luck!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2018)

john210 said:


> Personally, I don't like Igf, you can take Mk and Ostarine together as a stack. Good luck!



You can... but you shouldn't.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 17, 2018)

Not the biggest sarms fan...... just going to stick with my repair peptide stack until i'm up and dialed in a bit better...  Thanks for the advise though!


----------

